# Symposium DVDs



## Dan Anderson (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Folks,

Just got my set of the 2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium DVDs.  5 DVDs in all, a ton of instruction including MT superstars such as myself, Tim Hartman, Paul Janulis. artyon: You even see Rich Parsons all over the place :supcool: and as an added bonus, an incredibly huge misstatement by ME :erg: (that's what I get for being up waaaaay too late the night before). :uhoh:  That's worth the DVD set itself!  Go to the CSSD/SC website and order your copy if you already haven't.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 25, 2003)

just cause I don't wanna see myself on film. It's funny cause I'm a hyper freak until I actually have to "see" myself acting like a hyper freak. THEN I get shy.... 

LOL...I usually curb my hyper-freakyness when I teach stuff though...

I'd like to see what I missed, however, so I might pick one up...

Too bad the camera man didn't follow us to the bar Saturday evening, to get the full effect of the event! 

Thanks for the intel, Dan!  :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2003)

I ordered mine, and I am still waiting


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *... Go to the CSSD/SC website ... *



Where?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Where?   *



Try Here: CSSD DC

:asian:


*** Look to the next post for the direct link. The Above Post is the main Site - Thanks M F ***


----------



## M F (Aug 25, 2003)

http://cssdsc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=COS&Category_Code=DVD

I think it's about the third one down.

Edit-Oops, it looks like Mr. Parsons beat me to the punch.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 26, 2003)

I got it from George that he mailed mine out Saturday so I expect you guys should get yours soon.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 26, 2003)

Cost??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Cost?? *



Well there was a price for attendees, not sure, since I sent inthe flyer with my order. 

Will check the check book, yet it could be more for the genreal public.

Best solution would be to contact George Denson:

videokick@yahoo.com

Or Phone: (919)-498-6694 or 1-800-340-9664.

I know he is a busy man and travels, yet he will return phone calls when he gets back. At least he did when I called him. 

Good Luck


:asian:


----------



## BRAM (Sep 10, 2003)

I just got my DVDs..its amazing to see the event from a cameras viewpoint. and to see what was going on in other teaching arenas while I was either busy evaluating or attending or teaching..

THe DVDs are typical of George..very clear and he does a great job of covering the seminars- symposium..

Be safe

Bram


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *I just got my DVDs..its amazing to see the event from a cameras viewpoint. and to see what was going on in other teaching arenas while I was either busy evaluating or attending or teaching..
> 
> THe DVDs are typical of George..very clear and he does a great job of covering the seminars- symposium..
> ...



Thanks Bram,

I know I just got mine as well. Well mine are Videos. I have not had a chance to sit fown and check them out in detail yet


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 4, 2003)

It's been nearly a month since the last post on the Symposium videos, and nobody but Bram has offered up a review. What's up? Are you guys still digesting what's there, or are you still waiting for your copies? I know that George always sends out a quality product. I'm curious to hear what everybody thought about the presentations.

Tim Kashino


----------

